# shell commands stopped working



## lloydjs (Jul 16, 2003)

I have a SVR2000 (series 1) which was hacked years ago with Steve Jenkins' hack. It worked fine for years.

Last week, I realized a lot of the shell commands stopped working. We had a power outage a couple of weeks ago and I'm not sure if the problem is related.

I get the following error when I try to do an "ls":
ls: command not found

Also, I can telnet to tivo but FTP stopped working too.
> ftp: connect :Unkown error number

Does anyone have any idea what might have happened or how to fix the problem?


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

It could be you have the added files on the var partition, which the Jenkins site instructs, and var got wiped, as happens on occasion.


----------



## lloydjs (Jul 16, 2003)

If that's the case, what's the fix?

The only thing I can thing of is to pull the drives out and re-create from my backup file.
Since this is drastic and effort intensive, I am willing try to any thing else first.

any ideas?


----------



## arctanstevo (Mar 28, 2003)

Since you can still telnet in you should be able to http_get the files back onto you drive and re-setup from there without pulling your drives.

You need copy the files to your PC and set it up as a web server to do it. http_get instructions were also on the Jenkens guide - http://tivo.stevejenkins.com/network_cd.html#_Toc101001776

good luck


----------



## lloydjs (Jul 16, 2003)

thank you arctanstevo,

I will try the http_get idea later. 

Do you know if I will be able to transfer a file from a home computer? The Steve Jenkins' info on http_get assumes you want to get a file from the internet, not a local PC on the network.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

You can hook up a serial cable, and use the bash connection which you can use zmodem transfer, which I have done before.


----------



## arctanstevo (Mar 28, 2003)

Windows - XP pro, you can setup a web server and http_get to there - I used to do that on my old series 1 when this happened (then moved off the var partition). Get ftp on the box and you are pretty much set


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

You don't need Pro, you can get an no-install instant run version of Apache. I used it when I played with RSS feeds.


----------



## lloydjs (Jul 16, 2003)

Here is an update on the problem I posted on 7/27/2009:

Since my last post on 7/29/09, I learned the cause of the problem.
Apparently, my tivo's hard drives filled up and when that happens tivo automatically rebuilds the partition. 

Ultimately, I dicided to pull the drives and restore my backup following Steve Jenkins' guide. This was probably a better solution for me because my tivo is much cleaner now. I only installed the hacks I found usefuls and didn't install hacks I never used or couldn't get to work.

My next mission is to create a new backup file that has what I consider are the core hacks. Then if I ever need to rebuild again I will have a very simple solution, just restore and done.


----------



## arctanstevo (Mar 28, 2003)

and don't setup on Var and you shouldn't see this problem again


----------

